# Coconut oil for hairless rat?



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've been suggested to me a couple times to use coconut oil to keep my hairless nice and moisturized. I've been using olive oil but I ran out and don't feel like going to the store. I was going to use coconut oil instead this time but I was curious if it causes any skin issues for them like blemishes or abscesses? It gives me some gnarly zits so I'm a little hesitant to use it on her sensitive skin


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Coconut oil is great. I've used it on my rats and dogs/cats before with no issues. 

Not all coconut oil is processed the same and I think it can matter. You might want to google and see if it has any issues with that.

You want to use it sparingly though. Too much can cause some issues.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've used it on my dogs as well, I picked up a long haired dachshund that a man had decided he didn't like anymore :c he was not well taken care of at all and was covered in mats on his ears so I used the coconut oil to loosen them up but I hadn't thought about it that way since that was on his fur and not directly on his skin. But I'll definitely be using a smaller amount than usual. Thank you.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

On a side note, is it safe for them to be eating? Their tails are a little grungy and I was considering rubbing it on each tail to encourage them to clean each others tails a little better.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes. if it wasnt safe for them to eat I wouldn't put it on them at all since they would bathe it off 

Thats why they should only use alittle, it can cause tummy/poop issues if given too much. 

Sometimes I add alittle to food stuffs I make for them.


----------

